# Drum on the fly



## Supergrouperduper (May 4, 2015)

I understand that it has to do a lot with the additude of the fish but any advice on patterns to throw at drum


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Drum were hitting redfish flys. Were were catching them by accident most of the time.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Use a spray scent on your fly and it will greatly improve your catch rate. Shrimp or crab patterns in dark colors and tied on #4 and #6 hooks work best.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

The McTage trouser worm. Works like magic. Technically a carp fly... http://www.flycarpin.com/p/flies-for-carp.html


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Drum Fly*

Throw what you have tied on.I have caught them on Spoon fly,clousers of various colors,Seaducers,Crab patterns,et all.Like you said,it depends on the fish looking at the fly.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Horbey spoon fly and use micro strips.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Redfish crack


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

poppers, fo sho.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

Not sure what area you're fishing, or if that matters...

I've fished lighthouse lakes and caught drum when they're schooling around using a Lefty's 2k shrimp. I think it might also be called Lefty's craft fur shrimp. Any time I see a school moving, I just drop this in front of them and rarely get turned down by drum or reds. Got one in a fly swap some time ago, i need to go get materials to reproduce this thing.... haha.

Anyway, I mention the area because i dont know the color I was throwing corresponds to some food source there in LHL (aside from actual shrimp of course, :rotfl. The one i have is a brown color, with some rootbeer flash in the tail. This one is kind of mangled looking, its been through a few fish. I think its a size 6.


----------



## da_fishman (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Cool Blue Kid (Apr 26, 2010)

in the nine hole a small black crab fly is magic


----------



## da_fishman (May 31, 2015)

This 4 ft monster took a purple/black toad like pattern. My bro and I caught another one around 43 inches that took a large merkin type pattern also in a dark color. Depending on sunlight the brighter it is the lighter the color, the cloudier it is the darker the color.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

ive had great success with black on black clousers gold flash and chart eyes.


----------



## ^Skiff^ (Oct 6, 2011)

I've cast at hundreds of black drum from 9 mile to way south of the e cut and so far none have ate....my fly...they seem to have no problem eating my friends fly, here's a video I shot just S of the E cut, this big guy demolished a small tan crab fly dangling off my buddies rod.....




And here's another video shot 3 years ago on a flat near 9 mile, there were hundreds of tailing drum that would not eat anything I threw at them, I finally gave up and started taking video...please forgive the quality, this was pre GoPro for me but shows clearly how close you can get


----------



## Lokey337 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have had a ton of luck on small black and purple clousers, also black and root beer gold clousers..


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice vids Skiff. What brand/model is that boat?

If others could show a pic of the flies, not just a partial while in a fish's mouth, it would be great. Hook size?

Todd


----------



## ^Skiff^ (Oct 6, 2011)

caddis said:


> Nice vids Skiff. What brand/model is that boat


Thanks. Maverick HPX-T in both videos, the boat in the first video is mine the second is a friends.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

^Skiff^ said:


> I've cast at hundreds of black drum from 9 mile to way south of the e cut and so far none have ate....my fly...they seem to have no problem eating my friends fly, here's a video I shot just S of the E cut, this big guy demolished a small tan crab fly dangling off my buddies rod.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great videos.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

caddis said:


> Nice vids Skiff. What brand/model is that boat?
> 
> If others could show a pic of the flies, not just a partial while in a fish's mouth, it would be great. Hook size?
> 
> Todd


#6,4,2 hook


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Joe!


----------

